#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Guys Which programming language should I start to learn first "C#" or "Python"?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

There are so many programming languages like C,C++,C#,Java,JavaScript and Python.
I am really confuse to decide which Language I should learn first "C#" or "Python".


Can you guys suggest me which Language I should learn first? and Why?


Thank You!

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> There are so many programming languages like C,C++,C#,Java,JavaScript and Python.
> I am really confuse to decide which Language I should learn first "C#" or "Python".
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me which Language I should learn first? and Why?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


I would recommend learning C first. And after that, you can proceed to C++ or C#. It's much more explanatory that way.

----------


## Bhavya

> I would recommend learning C first. And after that, you can proceed to C++ or C#. It's much more explanatory that way.


Thank you For your suggestion Shana, As per your suggestion I will start with "C".

----------

